# Feeding the hognose



## buffcoat (Dec 4, 2012)

So I was trying to get Charlie to take his hopper...well he started acting up so I decided to grab my phone and take a lil vid of him.

Quality is crap and he makes me jump in one part. I thought he was gonna feign death for a sec, then he decided to go hide. Anyways enjoy...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlD83tMy0V4&feature=g-crec


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd love to see some nice clear shots of him.


----------



## Vincentpyle (Dec 7, 2012)

peri does that a little bit but more aggressive lol charlie that snake cracks me up


----------

